
AI generates Tweets from your Twitter timeline - ttarakanoff
https://tweeso.me/
======
Ameo
I wish there was a version where I didn't have to grant it permission to see
who I follow, edit my profile, and post tweets for me... I'd love to see some
AI-generated tweets based on my Twitter posting history, but granting those
permissions to an unknown/untrusted app is out of the question.

